# Looking for Atom Crawford in New Mexico



## atom (Jan 14, 2004)

*right on*

Cool bro,
Be great to see ya. call me at 505-670-8599 or
[email protected]
I'm living in santa Fe, i will keep a cold one handy for ya, adios, atom..


----------

